# Tappan lake saugeyes



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Never fished Tappan Lake for saugeyes. Was thinking about fishing it this year. Would like to hear if its even worth the drive?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Lots of big fish , but hard to catch the big ones. I like to use a crawler harness or drift a jig and crawler. I am no expert , but usually get a few doing that. Stop at Cripple Creek bait and Tackle and talk to Jim Corey. He knows the tappan eyes better than anybody.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Tappan will usually give up a few good fish in the spring, try rapala crankbaits along the riprap areas !! Jim at Cripple Creek can DEFINITELY get you pointed in the right direction !!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim's the man. He has a nice selection of lures also. Hey Brian, did you find the tackle you were looking for?


----------

